# Igor Roma playing Liszt available?



## merowig (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi,

Anyone knows if this recording has made it onto cd or even vinyl:






I believe this was filmed at the Liszt competition in the Netherlands in 1996.
Performed with the Dutch Radio Symphony Orchestra and conducted by Jan Stulen,
I could be wrong though.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you.

PS: If not, any other performer I should try for that specific musical piece?


----------



## javiercrumbley (Aug 9, 2010)

Liszt's Transcendental Études bear the dedication "To Carl Czerny with the deep respect of a grateful pupil". In its ultimate form, these Romantic poems were incredibly far from Czerny's études, with which young pianists are terrorised at school. The title of 'transcendental' points at the exceptional, superhuman technical difficulties which Boris Berezovsky masters with seeming ease.

_________________
Cool Gadgets | china electronics


----------

